# Recommendation for a Bluetooth headset?



## Carol (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm in the market for a Bluetooth headset.  I'm looking for something that is very good quality.  I'm reeeeaaaallly hoping to find one with a visual missed call indicator (such as an LED) because Blackberry Curve does not have that functionality (believe me I checked...LOL)

Any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyone I've used has sucked.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 22, 2009)

Too easy to hack or listen in on, I don't use 'em.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 22, 2009)

You might check The Earphone Guy.  He sells radio earpieces and such for public safety; I don't know if he'll have what you're looking for -- but the stuff he sells is professional quality.


----------



## Knives (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been using the LG HBM-760 for a year now and LOVE it.  Sounds clear both ways.  I use it on my PlayStation 3, and with my LG Chocolate.  Whats better is if you have an LG phone it uses the same charger.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an older one made by Plantronics and it works well and is comfortable to wear.


----------

